# Iphone 4 not charging



## Movida99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys i have an iphone 4 here which isn't charging, the phone says it is charging but the battery doesn't fill up. I've just replaced the battery but its still not charging up! Any ideas??


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello movida99 :wave:

Have you tried another charger?


----------



## Movida99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yea 2 chargers and a docking station, same thing every time!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

This seemed to work for some users. 

iPhone not charging? Read this! | Willy Dobbe


----------



## Movida99 (Mar 18, 2013)

As much as i would of liked it to unfortunately it didn't


----------



## tinner105 (Jan 20, 2008)

Its most likely a hardware problem.
And honestly unless you have some mad soldering skills and a microscope to do it under it not easily repairable.
Check at the GSM forums there's a few solutions there.
good luck

Tinner


----------

